# Beautiful celluloid pickguards!



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi all,
I recently bought a tortoiseshell celluloid pickguard from a company called Holter Pickguards. It's run by Taylor Mullins, who makes genuine celluloid guards for guitars. I'm really pleased with how this one looks on my 1958 Harmony Sovereign! Taylor has templates for many vintage and modern pickguards and can do custom shaped guards as well. In fact, my pickguard was a custom made one by scaling a photograph and using the actual measurements of the guitar. His pickguards look fantastic and are reasonably priced. He goes by gins47 on EBay and the forums. Highly recommended!


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry, the album that I created in Photobucket doesn't seem to work!


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG] 

Maybe if I add separately?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Nope, not yet.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I finally had to look up celluloid to see what it actually was. I knew it was some kind of plastic. Here is what it is.

*Celluloids are a class of compounds created from nitrocellulose and camphor, with added dyes and other agents. Generally considered the first thermoplastic, it was first created asParkesine in 1856[1] and as Xylonite in 1869, before being registered as Celluloid in 1870. Celluloid is easily molded and shaped, and it was first widely used as an ivory replacement.

The main use was in movie and photography film industries, which used only celluloid films prior to acetate films that were introduced in the 1950s. Celluloid is highly flammable, difficult and expensive to produce and no longer widely used, although its most common uses today are in table tennis balls, musical instruments and guitar picks.*


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Correct! It's what a lot of the vintage pickguards were made out of. I really like the look of celluloid and it is period correct for my guitar. ..


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks perfect. I have the same on my old Sovereign


----------

